# I'm moving to Bristol!



## linds (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks like I'll be moving to Bristol in the autumn, after 4 years living abroad. But....I barely know the place. Never really spent more than a day there (and that was mainly setting up my new job).

So, now I'm trying to figure out where I might want to live. Any locals want to give me a quick run down of areas they like/hate and why? I'll be over next week to spend a couple of days just wandering around and getting a feel for the city. Care to recommend anything I shouldn't miss if I really want to fully appreciate it?

Cheers.


----------



## J77 (Jun 27, 2007)

You may here differently from some Urbanites  but the South is the place to be -- I'd suggest around Ashton Gate


----------



## linds (Jun 27, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> You may here differently from some Urbanites  but the South is the place to be -- I'd suggest around Ashton Gate



The North-vs-South issue was something I planned to form an opinion on next week. I've spoken to a few people (living in the North) who claim there's not much going on down there. Just looking at the map tho' I quite liked the look of the whole Windmill Hill / Victoria Park area  - easy access to the city centre, nice views over the city + lots of colourful houses (or so it appears from the train).


----------



## JTG (Jun 27, 2007)

don't listen to J77, it's a trap!


----------



## J77 (Jun 27, 2007)

There's loads going on down there -- I like the community better, although it can get a bit too much in Southville 

I've lived up in the North too -- Gloucester Road, Bishopston and Horfield, plus St Andrews -- both as a student (there's loads round there) and not.

It's nice but I spent my last 6 yearsish in the South -- it's nicer 

Tell your friends to go out drinking around the Tobacco Factory or the Lounge (on North St.) -- there are more places but for the uninitiated, that's a good a place as any to start.

Windmill Hill's nice but a bit hilly for me -- and the people are nicer towards the West end of the South -- I lived on Bedminster Parade for 3 odd years, was OK but is a bit rough round the edges.

btw: don't listen to JTG!


----------



## JTG (Jun 27, 2007)

suffice to say, I'm right and he's wrong.

Go have a look at Montpellier, St Pauls, St andrews, St Werburghs, Easton etc. It's utterly brilliant, really good sense of community, loads of nice independent shops, close to town and not half as dangerous as any number of sensationalist media stories would have you believe.

In all honesty, it's all good, we just have a few local differences between north and south. I'd still rather live in the south than most other cities in britain


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jun 27, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> the people are nicer towards the West end of the South


Crap! These days it's well known anything West of Bedminster Parade and North Street is a colony of North Bristol - or 'Lower clifton' as we call it in the proper South.
Suffice to say people get nicer towards the East of the south or south of the south (the deep South?)..


----------



## Geri (Jun 27, 2007)

Easton is a dive. Some parts are OK - Greenbank and around St Marks Road is not too bad, but I wouldn't recommend living anywhere around the lower/middle part of Stapleton Road.

If I had the money, I would live in Bishopston/St Andrews/Cotham/Redland. It's a bit studenty/middle class but it's really handy for town and has some excellent shops and pubs.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2007)

i've lived in clifton, redland, gloucester road, st.george and soon to be moving to Bedminster.

Every area has it's pro's and con's, it depends what you're looking for and what price range.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2007)

Redfield is the up and coming area at the moment - every spare plot is being built on - the other side of the cycle path from Easton... well OK we've got a Weatherspoons .. 

Other than that, the Gloucester road is indeed where I might have preferred to live when I was younger. I was raised in the suburbs ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 27, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> not half as dangerous as any number of sensationalist media stories would have you believe.



you know how to sell an area


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 27, 2007)

I live in Greenbank and If I had the money I'd live in errrm Greenbank!  Thats lucky init!!

I like Greenbank cos its leafy and green and quite a good view and close to the cycle track and not very far from the sweet mart-(excellent shop selling a diverse range of food) lots of little cheap restaurants and take aways and some cool pubs. Oh and its near the train station-I love that train.

Masterdarkone hates it as he does not like the gangs of boys that hang about.

One down side I particularly think of is the way this side of town is split by the underpass going under the M32-not nice or safe after dark!


----------



## xenon (Jun 28, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i've lived in clifton, redland, gloucester road, st.george and soon to be moving to Bedminster.
> 
> Every area has it's pro's and con's, it depends what you're looking for and what price range.



True.
Come out round Southvil way. There's a few good pubs. Bedmisnter parade is good for day to day shopping. Choice of butchers, green grocers etc. See you in the Corrination.


----------



## Geri (Jun 28, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> One down side I particularly think of is the way this side of town is split by the underpass going under the M32-not nice or safe after dark!



That's true - getting back from town is a nightmare, it's walkable but not a walk I would want to do late at night. I hardly go into town at night now, especially on my own, as I just don't feel safe getting home.


----------



## J77 (Jun 28, 2007)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Crap! These days it's well known anything West of Bedminster Parade and North Street is a colony of North Bristol - or 'Lower clifton' as we call it in the proper South.
> Suffice to say people get nicer towards the East of the south or south of the south (the deep South?)..


Bollocks.

Where'd you come from? Totterdown way?

That ain't even in Bristol  

And deep South? Hartcliffe? A bit stuck out on its own to be called Bristol also, imo.

Ashton -- that's a proper area


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jun 29, 2007)

Ashton? That's Somerset that is...


----------

